# Two Crappie Over 16-inches



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

My brother-in-law (Bassbbum) took this picture of me holding these fish. They both measured 16-1/4 inches, and I was bass fishing a Central Ohio public lake. LOL!

Maybe if I start crappie fishing I'll catch more bass? I think I've got some left over chewing tobacco on my right k-9 in this picture. LOL! I'm sure if I were taking a picture of Bassbum, I wouldn't tell him about something like that either. LOL!


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

JignPig Guide said:


> My brother-in-law (Bassbbum) took this picture of me holding these fish. They both measured 16-1/4 inches, and I was bass fishing a Central Ohio public lake. LOL!
> 
> Maybe if I start crappie fishing I'll catch more bass?



Couple nice slabs there! Could you imagine a stringer full that size?!


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Those things are darn near Bucket mouths Nice !!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice crappie!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow! Congratulations. Those are some awesome crappie.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

holy cow those are two nice slabs! beautiful coloration as well


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

awesome crappies, congrats


----------



## Imfowl55 (Dec 24, 2005)

those would make a nice start to a stringer mount! nice fish


----------



## BuckIfan09 (Mar 25, 2009)

Just stunning. I have never seen crappies that big. And I'm from the Columbus, OH area. The largest I ever brought in was 12in. and the largest I have seen in person was 13in. Congrats!!!


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Very nice crappies. Congrats.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats, very nice fish.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

BuckIfan09 said:


> Just stunning. I have never seen crappies that big. And I'm from the Columbus, OH area. The largest I ever brought in was 12in. and the largest I have seen in person was 13in. Congrats!!!


I've caught a few 15-inchers while bass fishing in the past, but I don't remember catching two over 16-inches ever. And I'm an old dude!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Pigs...very nice


----------

